# Trails und freeride am Gardasee



## Deleted 54516 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

wir starten demnächst an den Gardasee ( Standort Torbole ) möchten dort endlich ein paar Singetrails und freeride Touren machen.
Wer hat Tips ( Literatur etc. ) oder kann mir strecken zukommen lassen ?
Sollte so für eine Woche reichen.

danke vorab

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## tommek (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

der Gardasee inkl. Tourenangebot dürfte hier im Forum eines der am besten ausdiskutierten Themen sein  - Torbole ist als Startort schon einmal super geeignet.

Es gibt im Delius Klasing Verlag die Moser Bike Guides und speziell für den Gardasee 2 Ausgaben, die jeder Gardaseebiker auch haben sollte. Das Gebiet ist damit für den normalen Bereich schon sehr gut erfahren und beschrieben. Diese beiden Bücher inkl. Roadbooks gabs bisher auch am Gardasee an den Campingplätzen und Zeitschriftenhändlern - pro Ausgabe 30euro.

Auch sehr informativ ist die Gardasee DVD aus der Trailhunter-Serie, dazu passend noch das Gardasee GPS Roadbook von Andreas Albrecht.
AtelierBusche ist der Vertrieb.

Dazu noch direkt am See ein paar vernünftige Karten von zB Kompass besorgen, um vernünftig planen zu können.


Für eine einmalige Woche schon eine hohe Investition an Literatur, aber diese lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn es öfters zum Biken an den Lago geht.
Ich fahre in ein paar Tagen mit einigen Freunden bereits zum 5.Mal runter und es gibt immer noch einiges zu entdecken...........


Singletrails gibt es massenweise und ob man das Ganze dann als Freeride bezeichnen will, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden  - Bike und Fahrer sollten auf jeden Fall den Uphill mögen und das auch stundenlang, da einem ansonsten die schönsten Aussichten und Abfahrten entgehen. Bergab gibt es Steine in allen Variationen, Wurzeln und auch Waldboden und etwas Schutzbekleidung mit nach oben zu schleppen macht durchaus Sinn. 


Eine Standardstrecke ist der Aufstieg von Torbole auf den Altissimo - hier einfach den anderen Leidenden folgen - vom See auf gut 2000 Meter Höhe und dann oben etwas Leckeres essen, die Aussicht geniessen und auf verschiedenen Varianten wieder runter ............ 

Tremalzo, nach Belieben und Mut einige Trails hinunter nach Limone, Monte Velo Anstieg und Pianaura Trails, Aufstieg zum Rifugio Pernici und Abfahrt über Campana Grassi..............für kurze Nummern halbe Anstiege auf den Altissimo und Skull Trail oder Navene Trail hinunter und noch vieles mehr.

Der Moser lohnt sich......... die DVD und das passende Buch sind aktueller und decken auch vieles vom Moser ab.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2008)

tommek schrieb:


> ein paar *vernünftige Karten* von zB *Kompass* besorgen, um vernünftig planen zu können.



Mit den restlichen Tipps hast du natürlich vollkommen recht aber das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst? Die Kompasskarten sind für einen groben Überblick ok aber nicht für mehr. In Riva (bestimmt auch in Torbole) bekommt man überall eine sehr gute 1:25000 Topo-Kartenreihe die den gesamten Gardaseebereich abdeckt und super für Biketouren geeignet ist. Nur die Faltung ist etwas unpraktisch aber dafür deckt jede Karte ein ziemlich großes Gebiet ab, so dass man nicht immer mehrere Karten mitnehmen muss.


----------



## tommek (12. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit den restlichen Tipps hast du natürlich vollkommen recht aber das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst? Die Kompasskarten sind für einen groben Überblick ok aber nicht für mehr. In Riva (bestimmt auch in Torbole) bekommt man überall eine sehr gute 1:25000 Topo-Kartenreihe die den gesamten Gardaseebereich abdeckt und super für Biketouren geeignet ist. Nur die Faltung ist etwas unpraktisch aber dafür deckt jede Karte ein ziemlich großes Gebiet ab, so dass man nicht immer mehrere Karten mitnehmen muss.



Hast du gerade zufälligerweise die Karte parat und kannst mir den Verlag nennen - meine sind mittlerweile eh zerfleddert..........
Ich habe letztes Jahr eine 1.50000 Karte mit eingezeichneten Trails gekauft..... Alto Garda von ND... Nature Dynamics und diese ist zwar ganz nett gemacht, aber etliche, nicht erwünschten Trails wurden einfach nicht eingezeichnet und das ist nicht das, was ich von einer Karte erwarte.

Thomas


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht die liegen im Wohnwagen meiner Eltern. Aber die gabs da wirklich an jedem Kiosk in den KartenstÃ¤ndern fÃ¼r ~7â¬. Die Nature-Dynamics Trailmap hab ich auch aber wie du schon geschrieben hast steht da sehr viel nicht drin, man braucht also sowieso noch eine Topo-Karte oder wenigstens Kompass weil man sich sonst sofort verfranst. DafÃ¼r kann man die Trails die eingezeichnet sind etwas besser einschÃ¤tzen.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Ich grab den Thread mal aus um die Infos zu den Karten nachzureichen. Also unten auf den Karten steht
Casa Editrice Lagiralpina
Via A. Zardini 12
22034 Fagagna (UD)
Tel:: 0432/800870

Im Anhang ist ein Scan vom Deckblatt auf dem man die Abdeckung sehen kann. Von der Serie gibt es Karten für das ganze Gardaseegebiet. Kosten in Riva pro Stück 6.


----------

